# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Rennstahl Edelstahl Bike



## Isar2 (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach einem neuen Stahl MTB bin ich auf die Fa. Rennstahl aufmerksam geworden. Die Firma gehört ja zu Falkenjagt. Hat jemand von Euch hier im Forum Erfahrung mit den Rädern oder auch bilder seines bikes ?

DANKE !

mfg, Isar 2


----------



## memphis35 (1. Februar 2016)

Auf Google u. der HP findest doch genug Bilder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (1. Februar 2016)

Hi, mir ging es vorrangig nicht um Bilder sondern eher um die Erfahrungen mit den Rad.


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Februar 2016)

dann ruf mal bei der Bike und lass dir die Ausgabe schicken.......... Henri ist damit 2014  im Olypark das 24 Stunndenrennen gefahren.


----------



## Punkrocker (5. Februar 2016)

Schnellste Rundenzeit von 8 Testbikes, darunter teilweise ultrateures Worldcup-Carbon. Aber das lag natürlich nicht nur am Material, hehe...

Kannst Dich ja zu einer „Privatunterredung" melden.


----------



## frankfifty (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo Isar2,
ich hab mir Anfang 2014 eine Stahlrahmen von Rennstahl geholt und damit ein 27,5 mit Rohloff aufgebaut. Meine Erfahrungen sind gut. Der Rahmen ist gut verarbeitet, alles passte und ich bin hoch zufrieden. Der Preis ist natürlich mit 978 € (nur rahmen) hoch, aber die Qualität ist es auch. Für mein Projekt (Rohloff und Stahl) hab ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden.
Gruß Frank


----------



## Punkrocker (17. Februar 2016)

Kurz und knackig: 
Alle modernen Extras sind dran, wie Steckachse, Umwerfer-Direkt-Montage usw. Die Verarbeitung ist top, die Optik gleicht der von Titan. Das Gewicht liegt auf dem Niveau moderner Stahlrahmen, da gibt es kaum Unterschiede. Die Steifigkeit (speziell Lenkkopf) ist aber so hoch wie bei den Rahmen der Top-Carbon-Liga (z.Bsp. Cube), was ziemlich bemerkenswert ist. Wer auf Stahlrahmen steht, wird kaum einen besseren finden. Die Lefty-Gabel, die ich gefahren bin, passte perfekt zum Rahmen. Einziger kleiner Kritikpunkt war das ziemlich kurze Sitzrohr, was bei mir einen hohen Stützenauszug nötig machte. Zudem bekam man in den zweiten Flaschenhalter nur eine kleine Flasche (0,5 Liter), was auf Langstrecken nicht so optimal ist. Aber möglicherweise wurde da inzwischen was geändert. 

Der BIKE-Test steht, glaube ich, auf der Rennstahl-Website. 

Immer Vollgas!


----------



## mexx34 (17. Februar 2016)

Der Preis ist eher 1990.-. Die 978 wäre schon fast ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Isar2 (19. Februar 2016)

danke euch für die rückmeldungen. ich werde demnächt mal bei denen vorbei schauen.

grüße isar2


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2016)

Ohje, könnte mir auch gefallen...


----------

